# Canon Rebel t2i lens.



## Torus34 (May 18, 2010)

I've been corresponding with someone who is graduating from high school this spring. She's a very good student who's been infected with the photo virus. [Not a bad combination, that.] Her family is getting together to gift her with a DSLR for her graduation.

At this point in her romance with photography, she's yet to settle on one specific area of subject interest. She delights in photographing her friends, but landscapes, flowers and the usual range of amateur subjects also catch her eye. Her sense of composition is progressing nicely. Her work shows steady improvement.

The rig which has really stolen her heart is the Canon Rebel t2i. The 'kit' lens is an 18-55mm. It appears that there will be enough money available not only for the camera, but also for a lens up-grade. She asked me which ones to consider.  I plead 'guilty' to not being even vaguely competent to answer her.

Could any of you Canon folks be so kind as to suggest a lens for her? I'd appreciate it if you could consider lenses in various price ranges as I do not know just how much money will be available. 'Good, better, best' comes to mind here.  The lens should not be too specialized.  She can get to those later as her skills and interests sharpen further. 

Thank you.


----------



## Dao (May 18, 2010)

If you just want to replace the kit lens that shipped with the camera, the "Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8" (non VC version) is a good choice.  Of course the "Canon EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 USM IS" is a better choice but it cost a lot more.  If that is the case, just get the body alone and the better lens.

If she do not have experience with DSLR camera yet, I would just get the camera with the kit lens.  Let her play with the camera for awhile and buy/upgrade her the lens later.  At that time, she should know what she really want.

I really think camera lens is a personal choice.  My choice of lens is totally different from another person.  I like getting a macro lens while other may want a ultra wide angle.  Some people like to use fast prime lenses, but others may prefer zoom.


----------



## Overread (May 18, 2010)

If she's not fixed on any one specific area(s) of interest I would say the best thing is to look at budget lens options - that way you can give variety without breaking the bank and let her have a go at a range of different things. I'd let more expensive gear come when she does know here interest areas and can make the choice more herself - or at least be able to understand and perform research into finding the lens she wants. 

The nifty 50 - 50mm f1.8 - is often a recomended lens for being sharp, whilst also having a very cheap price. Its construction quality is lacking overall (as a result of cheapness) and is very plasticy - but the overall optical performance is very high. 

Another option I'll suggest - from my own experiences - is the sigma 70-300mm f4-5.6 APO macro - not a true macro lens but a close focusing zoom lens, but certainly a very good lens for flower and similar type subjects. The APO edition is the newer version of this lens and is sharper thoughout - and noticably so at the longer end (though it still softens between 200mm and 300mm for telephoto work - macro its a very sharp and capable lens). Again nothing about this lens is outstanding, but for price and features its a good starting lens and opens up a good number of photographic options. 

Add to that a cheap tripod (one of those £/$15 sort) or even an older second hand one (more stable, if heavier) and light carry back for the camera and you have a working DSLR setup. Specific toys like remote releases and flash can come at a later date as and when she feels the need to expand into those areas (flashes are important, but even though many loath the popup its still a functional option and with a few light modifications can do quite a lot)


----------



## Sbuxo (May 18, 2010)

I was getting annoyed at the third person when I was reading this, because I thought you were _trying _to be "clever" and write a story about yourself, but yay, it's about someonelse.
I agree with Overread on the 50mm, it's a good portrait lens and prime lens. Do you know what type of photography she's really into? Portraiture, landscape, street photography, animals, etc.
I have a 50mm and I love it, and the Canon 50mm f/1.8 is exceptional and relatively cheap. Good for low light. Oh, I just scrolled up and he mentioned it. 
I'd recommend it, the 50mm focusing length is like your naked eye, and you use your feet to zoom in and zoom out 
And perhaps a basic tripod would be a good gift too.


----------



## alyaba (May 18, 2010)

I would get the Canon 50mm 1.8 its very cheap for what it can do.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (May 19, 2010)

I'll agree with the previous posters on
1. Wide-to-Normal general photography:
Either a) (~$75 with camera in kit) EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS plus $95 EF 50mm f/1.8
or b) $460 -$45 MIR Tamron Di-II 17-50mm f/2.8 (non-VC).

I'll also throw out for your consideration
2. Telephoto zoom:
$255 (on sale for $150 at Fry's) EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS

3. Bounceable flash:
$250 Speedlite 430EX II


----------



## Torus34 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you all [so far] for taking the time to respond.

Sbuxo: I'm sorry if my wordiness annoyed.  I'm impressed by this young lady's interest [and growing ability] in photography and even more impressed by her resolve to not let it interfere with her on-going education.  Sometimes it shows, is all.  I can be a bit more focussed [Sorry!], as you will see in the following, et seq.:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-white-film-photography-beginners-primer.html

Jim [Torus34]


----------



## pbelarge (May 19, 2010)

Since the OP mentioned the thought they are looking for an additional lens, I would think an inexpensive lens such as

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Canon-28-135mm-3-5-5-6-Standard-Cameras/dp/B00006I53S/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1274270648&sr=8-6"]Amazon.com: Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Standard Zoom Lens for Canon SLR Cameras: Electronics[/ame]  $364.45

or 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Canon-55-250mm-4-0-5-6-Telephoto-Digital/dp/B0011NVMO8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1274270648&sr=8-2"]Amazon.com: Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4.0-5.6 IS Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon Digital SLR Cameras: Electronics[/ame]  $231.00


may help her to decide what areas of photography she would like to shoot by being able to expand past the 18-55mm that comes with the T2i.


----------



## AlexL (May 19, 2010)

I think some prime lens would be very good for her. As the above recommends, the 50mm f/1.8 is very sharp fast lens that only cost $99! It'll be very good for her to have this lens and at the same time she'll learn to work with shallow DOF.

The 55-250mm looks like a cheap telephoto zoom too and you can find it on ebay for less then $200.

Then you should let her save up for a ultra wide zoom like the 10-22mm


----------

